
Sunni vs. Shia: the roots of Islam’s civil war - bahjoite
http://www.newstatesman.com/world/middle-east/2017/08/sunni-vs-shia-roots-islam-s-civil-war
======
foldr
"Catholic vs. Protestant: the roots of Christianity's civil war"

I guess every article about Islam has to be framed in terms of violence.

